# What do you dose your plants with?Excel problem?



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

*** noticed my anubias and java fern getting a little brownish and i decided its time to add some flourish, flourish iron and flourish excel, and seems like my val doesnt like it at all.Now i know its a sensitive plant and the ph might bother the val but *** seen ppl kepping vals that are doing verry well in african cichlid tanks..any advice?what do you do with your plants?any fertilizers?and how often?what should i do to balance things and have healthy plants?*** got around 14 plants now in the tank.Thanks everyone


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is the Excel Vals don't like...you can use the other items. The pH is fine with the vals.

Check your nitrate a phosphate levels and add fertilizers accordingly. The vals might like root tabs better.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

what would you use instead of excel?what kit should i get to measure the phosphate?does API make one?is that all you need to check ?or some other elements too?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

API makes a phosphate test. Nitrate and phosphate are the key elements...if you have those working you should be good.

Excel is more of a CO2 substitute. You may not need it. You could use CO2 instead (my choice). Or I've heard if you dose 1/2 strength the vals are OK. At your own risk.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

And how do you get the CO2 DJ?Pressurized CO2 with all those containers under the cabinet?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I have the containers under the cabinet.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you worry about turning your co2 off at night? We have a couple planted smaller tanks with DIY co2 systems on them and go back and forth on whether we need to worry about it or not.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

You should not leave a CO2 system running at night or anytime the lights are off for that matter. In an aquarium during the day, plants use the carbon dioxide, (produced by fish and your DIY CO2 system), and water to produce oxygen and energy. The oxygen is used by fish for respiration. At night, there is no sunlight or artificial light for the plants to carry out photosynthesis, so the plants must rely on respiration to make energy. So, plants take in oxygen and produce carbon dioxide. If you leave your system running, adding CO2 when the lights are off, you run the risk of suffocating your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe the idea that CO2 must be turned off at night is no longer believed to be valid, but my particular system does operate with the lights.


----------

